# Is there a market for yellow lab cichlids?



## Matthewwylie13 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am looking to start breeding yellow labs and I was wondering if there is a decent market for them?
Will I have any trouble selling 1" juveniles?
What are some places that I can sell these fish?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

In my area, quality yellow labs always sell well. All the local fish stores and fish clubs carry yellow labs, I don't know if you will make any real money off breeding them.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

IMO everyone loves a yellow lab, But that's a problem It seems like almost every Mbuna tank has them in it


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes there is a good market, but quality yellow labs are rare. And since there is also a good supply, profit is low to non-existent. Clubs you usually sell at "club-friendly" prices and LFS, if they will even take them, want to pay you in store credit.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

See more on this topic here:
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=290650


----------

